

How to send email via Gmail using Erlang - coglethorpe
http://21ccw.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-send-email-via-gmail-using.html

======
mahmud
Better not hand-deliver your own mail, folks. Just use your system's MTA to
take care of the mail delivery and call out to something like send_email ($to,
$subject, $body) that sends mail as the Erlang process' user. Postfix will let
you use gmail as a relay host with: relayhost = [smtp.gmail.com]:587

